# RV Water Consumption statistics



## Tamarack RV (Jan 7, 2005)

Hi, I am looking for statistics on the amount of water used by the average RV as compared to a average three bedroom two bath house. Any help would be appreciated. Dan


----------



## Gruffy (Jan 7, 2005)

RV Water Consumption statistics

Less... but I suspect you know that... just from the design of the toilett.

RV's don't have water meters.... some people shower... some people bath... many use camp ground showers so their water use would not show up.

What are you trying to calculate???  A hook up in your yard???  That would probably be as much water as a live in house guest would consume.


----------



## John Harrelson (Jan 9, 2005)

RV Water Consumption statistics

Hi Dan,

Gruffy is right...  I can tell you what I use, but I am not the average RVer.. Plus I am single with no pets,, nothing... just me.. and I'm an old military man set in the military ways..

I drink/eat about 1 to 1 1/2 gallons of water each day.... thats coffee, tea, hot cereal and just plain water.

I use about one pint of water for brushing teeth.

I probably use one gallon each day to wash my hands, like after potty trip..

I also use about 4 to 5 gallons of water for a shower... yes, that is all I use because I take a Navy shower.. 

15 seconds to get wet,, 30 seconds to soap up  and 60 seconds to rinse off.. I never turn on the water all the way, only enough to get a spray coming out of the shower head..

And I use about three / four gallons per day, flushing the toilet because I use the "1 =1 and 2=2 rule" for toilet water usage..

Hope this helps,
John


----------



## Kirk (Jan 9, 2005)

RV Water Consumption statistics

I'm not sure that there is an average RV? Different RVs have a different numbers of people in them, and each of them probably use a different amount of water than any other RVer uses. And each of use do things differently at different times. When we park where we are dry camped, with no external water supply, it is much different than when we are connected to city water. And then if dry camped, for how long? If for just one night, most conserve very little. But if we plan to stay for a week, or even longer, then we go to great lengths to conserve. 

For anyone to give you any usefull information, you need to give us more information about what you are looking for?


----------



## Poppa (Jan 10, 2005)

RV Water Consumption statistics

Depends on how many kids you have along.


----------

